
That Developer Life - Supermighty
https://twitter.com/davidwalshblog/status/1118526853948612608
======
octosphere
Seems like a trivial thing to debug by simply looking at your console. If it
repeatedly errors you just have to inspect the letters. Half of programming
for me is performed quickly by linting away errors

